# MTB-3-Täler Marathon



## sokofriedhof (7. September 2010)

Hi, 

jetzt Samstag findet in Medebach besagter Marathon statt. 
Wird mein 2ter M und werde wohl beide runde fahren.
Ist noch wer am Start?

lg,

Christian


----------



## C.K. (13. September 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo Ergebnislisten im Netz???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (13. September 2010)

Bisher habe ich auch noch keine gefunden, aber ich habe einen Rennbericht zu dieser Veranstaltung geschrieben. 

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=47

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Johannesfrese (15. September 2010)

Hallo,  ja die gibt es jetzt unter "www.titmaringhausen.de". Dort wird auch in Kürze eine Gästeseite erscheinen. Wir freuen uns über Eurer Feedback.
Johannes


----------



## sokofriedhof (15. September 2010)

Hi,

der Marathon war meines erachtens super Organisiert. Die Strecke hatte technisch recht wenig zu bieten, war aber durch die Streckenführung ziemlich hart.
 Ich hab mich einmal verfahren, und zwar an der 2ten "Schiebepassage"dort wo das Wasser stand,  . Bin ungebremst die Wiese runter und dann rechts weiter den Asphalt runter.statt links den Wasserfall runter (dabei in der Kurve einige Wanderer fast mitgenommen) bis unten, als dann auch unten keine Schilder mehr zu sehen waren durfte ich den schönen Berg wieder hochfahren und meine Motivation war im Keller. Der spass dürfte mich so gut 10minuten gekostet haben, vorallem ärgerlich das ich dann den rest sowie die komplette 2te runde alleine fahren musste, bin mit meinen 3:49 dann dochnoch zufrieden.

lg,

Chris


----------



## iris_22 (17. September 2010)

Gästebuch ist aktiv. Ergbnisse auch unter www.radwerk-upland.de
Danke an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## Sauerlandracer (22. August 2011)

... hauptsache das Wetter spielt mit !
Am Wochendende in Grafschaft wars von unten her ziemlich naß...


----------



## dripdrop (3. September 2012)

Diesen Samstag findet wieder der 3-Täler-Marathon statt...

http://www.titmaringhausen.de/mtb-3-taeler-marathon/


Schaut interessant aus... bin ja mal gespannt wie ich Flachländler so abschneiden kann


----------



## unknownbeats (3. September 2012)

kann leider nicht starten (kein rad mehr wegen rahmenbruch) hat jemand interesse an meinen startplatz)
mgf micha


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (3. September 2012)

Werde diese auch am Samstag fahren (107 km), aber was kann ich erwarten zum strecke. 
Wie z.b. Saahausen, Sorpetal, Willingen, GrafShaft, Langenberg, Plettenberg oder ??


----------



## TIGERBEAT (6. September 2012)

Ich werde auch am Start sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2012)

welche strecke?

wo hast du jetzt plötzlich nen neues bike her?


----------



## unknownbeats (7. September 2012)

high
werde meine startplatz nicht los .... -)
wenn jemand umsonst morgen die halbdistanz fahren möchte bitte melden.
gr micha


----------



## TIGERBEAT (7. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> welche strecke?
> 
> wo hast du jetzt plötzlich nen neues bike her?



Ich werde die Kurzstrecke fahren. Das Bike fahre ich schon seit Juni


----------



## Berrrnd (7. September 2012)

ups, habe dich und den über dir verwechselt.

ich quäle mich über die langstrecke. und sonnstag p-weg ebenfalls lang.


----------



## unknownbeats (7. September 2012)

hab zwar heute nen rahmen gekauft -wird aber noch ne woche dauern bis ich wieder biken kann....


----------



## TIGERBEAT (8. September 2012)

Kurz und Knapp: Sehr gut organisiert, schöne Strecke und nette Veranstalter. So muss das sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (8. September 2012)

wirklich ein schönes rennen. ansprechende strecke, top orga, gute moderation, zügig durchgeführte ehrungen, und das startgeld war fair bemessen.
lediglich sollten an den verüflegungen wasserflaschen gereicht werden, und keine becher. damit kommt man doch nie über die 107 km.
war für mich dies jahr das schönste rennen.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. September 2012)

letztes jahr gab es flaschen, aber mit den steigenden teilnehmerzahlen ist das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu stemmen.

man könnte natürlich auch einfach anhalten und seine flasche nachfüllen ...


----------



## DaKe (9. September 2012)

Hallo

Auch ein dickes Lob von mir. War alles Top


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## uwero (9. September 2012)

Super Veranstaltung, grosses Lob auch von meiner Seite! Weiter so!


----------



## alex80 (9. September 2012)

Hallo,

meinen Rennbericht gibt es wie immer auf meiner Website, hier ist ein Link dahin:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=94


Viel Spaß beim Lesen und bis bald mal wieder!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## dripdrop (9. September 2012)

die 63 Kilometer haben mir viel Spaß gemacht und gezeigt, dass ich doch öfter mal in die Berge fahren sollte um zu trainieren... Gegenwind als Training reicht einfach nicht 

Super organisiert und nach dem Rennen gab es sogar alkoholfreies Radler soviel ich wollte


----------



## fred_mtb-sport (10. September 2012)

War ein tolles rennen, die ich zum erste mal gefahren habe. War auch die letzte vom cup und könnte meine P2 sicher stellen.
Am 05:45u im auto und etwas nach 09:00u dort. Nummer abholen und etwas rund fahren und am 10:00u start mit (leider) nur 50 fahrer.
Die strecke nicht schwierig zu fahren, auch nicht die schiebe passage. Bremsen nicht zu viel gebrauchen und geht alles gut.
Nach 4 stunden ging langsam das licht langsam aus und dann ist die dritte runde lang. Auch nach 30 minuten kurs bis zum ziel 5:45u niemand mehr gesehen vom 107 km strecke.
Nach dem finish doch P1 beim M3 (nur 1 finisher...) aber auch P2 beim gesammtwertung cup.
Viele preise bekommen und um etwa 21:00u wieder zu hause.
Lob an alle mitarbeiter von dieses rennen, wirklich super, strecke auch OK und ich werde gerne in 2013 wieder dabei sein, aber nur beim 107 km. Kurzer fahren geht mir noch immer schwer...........
Meine report (Holländisch) http://www.mtb-sport.nl/2012-titmaringhausen.asp


----------



## DaKe (11. September 2012)

fred_mtb-sport schrieb:


> War ein tolles rennen, die ich zum erste mal gefahren habe. War auch die letzte vom cup und könnte meine P2 sicher stellen.
> Am 05:45u im auto und etwas nach 09:00u dort. Nummer abholen und etwas rund fahren und am 10:00u start mit (leider) nur 50 fahrer.
> Die strecke nicht schwierig zu fahren, auch nicht die schiebe passage. Bremsen nicht zu viel gebrauchen und geht alles gut.
> Nach 4 stunden ging langsam das licht langsam aus und dann ist die dritte runde lang. Auch nach 30 minuten kurs bis zum ziel 5:45u niemand mehr gesehen vom 107 km strecke.
> ...



Hallo

Glückwunsch zum 2.Platz bei der Gesamtwertung 

Gruß

DaKe


----------

